
Op amp on the Moon: Reverse-engineering a hybrid op amp module - lelf
http://www.righto.com/2019/02/op-amp-on-moon-reverse-engineering.html
======
ChuckMcM
This is pretty fun, the story behind the history of this op amp has had so
many analogs throughout the history of Silicon Valley. Smart people working on
projects moving from company to company and sparking new innovation which is
carried on etc. It was hearing stories like this that convinced me that I
wanted to live in Silicon Valley when I graduated from college.

The other thing I liked about this story is that now that I am working at a
place building radios I can better appreciate how going to extreme lengths
with the chips on ceramic substrate can lead to lower noise and thus more
sensitive amplifiers and filters. I would have loved to see the kind of wire-
bonder and pick-and-place hybrid thing that assembled these parts. That had to
be pretty impressive to watch.

~~~
jacquesm
These must have been bonded under manual control using a ball bonding machine.
Automation came much later.

